# A-Plan renewal - £453



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Just renewed my insurance with A-Plan for the 3rd time, it's come down £68 to £453 including legal expenses.
Of course the car is getting older and so am I, and maximum ncb helps.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Is that for a modified car? Is yours a Jap import? 

Im with heritage classic car at moment and declared my mods (450ish BHP) and with 12000 mileage limit and track day insurance though only if its a GTROC event (bit of a bummer that as Motorsport Vision track days or Auto Track dont count :-( )im paying £1200. Im 31 with 10 year NCB car garaged, tracker, alarm etc and insured for £15k


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

yes & yes....
stage 1, from Middlehursts but a couple of months before the official UK cars.
No limit on miles, £500 excess.


----------

